# Band treatment



## bisbob (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw somewhere there is a spray for the bands to keep them from drying out. Anybody use any kind of treatment on the bands to extend their life?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I read somewhere to try Armorall. Been using them occasionally for two months. So far so good.

But don't put too close to the band attachments, they're slippery and attachments might come loose.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

i put nothing on my bands, you can use talcum powder, but besides that i dont think theres something useful to put on rubber.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I think ultraviolet light is the biggest enemy of rubber band sets, latex, and theraband.
(Sunlight)
You want to store the stuff in a cool dark place.
I have used a light coat of vegetable oil to help keep from drying.
The best thing though...is not leave the slingshot laying out in the hot sun for long.
imho.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This will spray will help some. The Saunders black bands and my LB2000 bands have good UV protection. -- Tex

http://www.slingshots.com/html/303-aerospace-protectant.html


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> This will spray will help some. ..... -- Tex
> 
> http://www.slingshots.com/html/303-aerospace-protectant.html


I am familiar with the 303 product that Tex-Shooter references above. I have used it on my RV tires (and other vinyl items that are exposed to UV rays) for 15 years, It offers UV protection without any petroleum distillates that are harmful to the rubber. I think it is good stuff. - John


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

When I did test on amber latex, it required repeated app's for the best protection. -- Tex


----------

